# Koralia 750 - where should I place it



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

So I went ahead and got the hycor koralia 750 gph for my 110g tank. Based on the great discussions of flow on this forum, I decided to remove the tangled mass (mess) of water sprite and hornwort out of the way - they were there to provide plant mass growth vs algae - so I could check the flow pattern. 

Picture 1 is tank with floating plants, Pic 2 is tank as is now. As you can see, filter outtake is on top right. So I am indeed getting the "U" pattern - goes all the way to the opposite face from the surface, goes towards the bottom and starts coming back. I am sure it is far from ideal (what with the driftwood on the way) but in broad terms it is OK.
Current filter (JBJ Reactor) has nominal 300 gph. I might add another filter to the system in the future, but let's assume "as is".

So two questions for you: 
1) Is it OK to leave the intake where it is (left side on the back)? I noticed from a pure "convergence of particles" point of view, best placement would be on the left side on the front, but I am not really willing to go there (canopy makes it difficult, eye sore). 

2) Where would you put the koralia on the tank? Top right to reinforce the flow from the filter outake? Bottom left to reinforce the return of the U? Any other?

Thanks!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'd move the inflow so it is right by the outflow. Once again - if ADA does it are you going to be one of many of us and invent a better way? 

The Koralia may have a funky flow out pattern. Do not assume it is a straight stream of water shooting out of it.

From the "great discussion about flow" you should take only the simple ideas. For example;

1. The Koralia should not counteract the main U-pattern flow in any way.
That means - figure out if it shoots water helping the U. For example positioning it right under the outflow may not do the trick because the Koralia may be shooting water like 4 jets to the sides.

2. The plant leaves must move in the current.
No matter how you design your flow pattern it appears that if the plant leaves move in the current they get what they need from the water.

Simple. I think that "simple" is what we will be talking about at the Sunday meeting.

--Nikolay


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

niko said:


> I'd move the inflow so it is right by the outflow. Once again - if ADA does it are you going to be one of many of us and invent a better way?
> 
> 1. The Koralia should not counteract the main U-pattern flow in any way.
> That means - figure out if it shoots water helping the U. For example positioning it right under the outflow may not do the trick because the Koralia may be shooting water like 4 jets to the sides.
> ...


Niko,

thanks for the comment. yes, I think what you wrote makes a lot of sense - I assume when you say "right by the outflow" you mean literally to the right? So the inflow would receive the end of U pattern rather than being blasted by the new water. did I get this right?

To your point of having the hycor reinforce the flow, I totally agree and since all the right to left (first leg of U) occurs by the surface, I could locate the koralia on the left (maybe where the intake currently is) and have it reinforce the return leg of the U. My only concern is to not have a too strong of a current - I heard koralia is good on this regard.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes - place your inflow pipe side by side with the outflow. That way the outflow will shoot water along the surface and the inflow will suck water near the bottom. Make sure the inflow is about 2 inches above the gravel. Hope you have read why that's important.

Place the Koralia in such a way that it helps the U. But also make sure that as many plant leaves as possible are moving. That means placing the Koralia in different places and observig the leaves. You may find that it needs to be in a funky place and not looking too good. But you get the idea - make the plant leaves move well.

--Nikolay



marcio said:


> Niko,
> 
> thanks for the comment. yes, I think what you wrote makes a lot of sense - I assume when you say "right by the outflow" you mean literally to the right? So the inflow would receive the end of U pattern rather than being blasted by the new water. did I get this right?
> 
> To your point of having the hycor reinforce the flow, I totally agree and since all the right to left (first leg of U) occurs by the surface, I could locate the koralia on the left (maybe where the intake currently is) and have it reinforce the return leg of the U. My only concern is to not have a too strong of a current - I heard koralia is good on this regard.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I would put it at the opposite end of the tank so it creates a circular flow around the tank. But I haven't studied it or experimented, so I'll defer to the others on this.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the hydor are nice, and make for a good flow. I like to have to power heads. one that flows down to the front o the tank. then one that will pick up that flow and shoot it up and to the back for the intake to pick up.


----------

